# ****Until Further Notice ***Please Read***



## jmharris23

Until further notice the discussion of versions of the bible will no longer be allowed in this forum. 

Due to the inflammatory nature that each and every one of these threads ultimately contains we will no longer allow the discussion of this topic. 

Any thread that starts regarding this topic will be removed immediately. Anyone starting these threads will be warned on their first offense. Any offense after that will award the thread starter an infraction. 

I am sorry that grown men and women, supposedly Christian people cannot discuss a topic such as this without resorting to name calling, slander, and violent language, but it seems that we cannot. So like in so many places in life the bad apples have spoiled the bunch and we will just all suffer the consequences. 

I am sorry for those of you who know how to "play well with others."


----------



## centerpin fan

jmharris23 said:


> ... grown men and women, supposedly Christian people cannot discuss a topic such as this without resorting to name calling, slander, and violent language ...



A sad commentary.


----------



## mtnwoman

I'm sorry!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

wouldn't have thought that a version discussion would generate such hostility.     Looks like I missed out on some good threads!!!   or, at least, some good lurking.


----------



## Knotwild

jmharris23 said:


> I am sorry that grown men and women, supposedly Christian people cannot discuss a topic such as this without resorting to name calling, slander, and violent language, but it seems that we cannot.



This part of the GON forums is what initially made me join. I thought it would be great to discuss and learn from other Christians. Due to the things described above, I hardly ever drop in this part of GON any longer.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Proverbs 12
2. A prudent man conceals knowledge, but the heart  of fools proclaims foolishness.


----------



## Huntinfool

It's been 3 years.  Just curious.....any thoughts as to when the notice will be furthered?


----------

